
Betaworks, a New York Tech Incubator, Has Grown a Following - epi0Bauqu
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/03/technology/start-ups/03betaworks.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
aditya
Interesting that the piece calls YC an incubator as well. I think for the lack
of a better word, the definition of an incubator has changed considerably
since the late '90s. Neither YC nor Betaworks are incubators in the same sense
that Idealab was (no sharing of people, or HR, or accounting) but more sharing
of wisdom, ideas, technology (in the form of APIs).

Overall, it seems like a decent way to "incubate" startups which are otherwise
long, lonely journeys of massive highs and lows.

~~~
steveklabnik
I've seen a change from people saying "incubator" to people saying "seed
accelerator."

~~~
staunch
I'm calling these Lean Incubators. You may attend my conference next year for
only $4500 per ticket.

------
jamesshamenski
calling idealabs an incubator is the same as Mcdonalds trying out McPizza in
the canadian markets. idealabs does not take in outside ideas/entrepreneurs.

~~~
hypermatt
Yeah I applied for a job there once, it appeared like they run a dozen little
startups with one set of funding. Didn't seem like an incubator.

